# Charity Drive 2014



## Null (Nov 4, 2014)

The forums have historically been interested in contributing and expressing empathy. This year, I'd like to try something a little experimental and encourage everyone to chip in to charities. The ones I have selected are highly rated and represent causes somewhat relevant to what we talk about.

While supporting a charity is a reward in and of itself, I am offering rewards to be claimed by anyone who donated *$10 or more* per charity. To claim this, you have two options:


Convenience: Use the Account Upgrade page and send $10 through PayPal. This includes your user name and will automatically mark you as a contributor. You _cannot_ claim this as a tax deduction in this method. Any money that PayPal takes I will make up for everyone in the final contribution.
Practical: Send $10 or more on your own terms *to any charity you want.* Then, send a private message to me with a receipt and what kit you want.

*Autism Research Institute*
_( Note: The dead founder of this was an anti-vaccer, but the charity itself seems to be objective. )_
"Rates of Autism Spectrum Disorder (ASD) diagnosis in children are rapidly increasing to epidemic proportions, and are expected to continue to rise. Families and communities struggle to understand, and to cope with this challenge. While causes of ASD remain unclear, recent scientific advances challenge the traditional view of autism as an untreatable disease—as one that is “genetically hard-wired.” These developments support the position that Autism Research Institute (ARI) has always maintained: Autism Is Treatable. Established in 1967 by psychologist and renowned father of modern autism research Dr. Bernard Rimland, ARI continues to pioneer in research, outreach, and cooperative efforts with other organizations worldwide. ARI advocates for the rights of people with ASD, and operates without funding from special-interest groups."

*Reward Kit A*
Forum trophy, rating unique to the Chris boards exclusive to donators.


*Semper Fi Fund*
"The Semper Fi Fund, and its program America’s Fund, provide immediate financial assistance and lifetime support to post 9/11 wounded, critically ill and injured members of all branches of the U.S. Armed Forces, and their families, ensuring that they have the resources they need during their recovery and transition back to their communities. Since establishing the Semper Fi Fund in 2004, we've issued more than 79,500 grants, totaling more than $98 million in assistance to over 12,600 of our heroes and their families."

*Reward Kit B*
Forum trophy, rating unique to the Jace boards exclusive to donators.


Keep in mind the following, please:

Please donate $10 or more.
1 kit per charity.
The automatic payment options through the forums will go to the charities I've mentioned.
You are allowed to donate to any charities you want. Just send the receipt and what kit you want.
Rewards aren't made yet. I will also probably expand rewards in the near future.

*This event ends December 12th.*


*Donators*

@CatParty, $10, ARI
@CatParty, $10, SFF
@Null, $50, ARI
@Null, $50, SFF
@KingofManga420, $10, ARI
@KingofManga420, $10, SFF
@4Macie, $10, ARI
@4Macie, $10, SFF
@Trickie, $10, ARI
@Trickie, $10, SFF
@LordDarkrai, $10, ARI
@Ace_Reloaded, $10, ARI
@Himawari, $10, ARI
@Himawari, $10, SFF
@PurpleSquirrel, $10, ARI
@Krookodile, $10, ARI
@cwcproquo, $10, ARI
@cwcproquo, $10, SFF
@John Freeman  $10, ARI
@Phil Ken Sebben , $10, ARI
@Strewth, $20, ARI
@Strewth, $20, SFF
@applecat, €8.50, AFRIPads
@applecat, $10, Tree House Human Society
@Da Pickle Monsta, $10, ARI
@Da Pickle Monsta, $10, SFF
@Pikonic, $10, SFF
@Krookodile, $10, SFF
@Saney, $10, ARI
@Saney, $10, SFF
@Mourning Dove, $10, ARI
@Mourning Dove, $10, SFF
@lolwut, $20, Wounded Warrior
@autism420, $10, ARI
@Meowthkip, $10, ARI
@Zeorus, $20, Amnesty International
@Miraak, $15, St. Labre school for Native American children
@Marvin, $20, ARI
@cmcki, $10, ARI
@cmcki, $10, SFF
@Pikonic, $10, ARI
@For The Internet, $10, ARI
@For The Internet, $10, SFF
@Golly, $10, ARI
@Golly, $10, SFF
@Hellblazer, $10, ARI
@Hellblazer, $10, SFF
@KatsuKitty, $75, ARI
@KatsuKitty, $75, SFF
@Ohoolihan, $10, ARI
@Glaive, $20, House Rabbit Society

@warongiygas, $10, ARI
@ShavedSheep, $10, SFF
@ShavedSheep, $10, ARI
@Nirxsachit, ARI, $10
@AdmiralPingas, ARI, $10
@AdmiralPingas, SFF, $10
@NobleGreyHorse, ARI, $10
@ThatGuy, ARI, $10
@ThatGuy, SFF, $10
@Lbpsack, ARI, $10
@4-Cent Barbage, ARI, $10
@sikotik, ARI, $10
@warongiygas, ARi, $10
@DeadMansHand, SFF, $10
@Sailor Failure, ARI, $10
@DeadMansHand, ARI, $10
@Sailor Failure, ARI, $10
@chimpchan, SFF, $10
@Zvantastika, ARI, $10
@_blank_, ARI, $10
@_blank_, SFF, $10
@tehpope, ARI, $10
@tehpope, The Red Cross, $10
@Fulgalini, $10, ARI
@Sammy, $10, SFF
@Sammy, $10, ARI
@Woody Chan, $10, ARI
@Woody Chan, $10, SFF
@MrsFrizzle, $10, SFF
@Morbid Boredom, $10, ARI
@six.four.systems, $10, ARI
@Joe Middleton, $10, ARI
@Morbid Boredom, $10, SFF
@littlebiscuits, $10, ARI
@Pickle Inspector, $10, ARI
@Pickle Inspector, $10, SFF
@Cyan, $10, SFF
@Fulgalini, $10, SFF
*$1,065.50*


----------



## CatParty (Nov 4, 2014)

donated!


----------



## deadson (Nov 6, 2014)

What if you want to donate to both?


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2014)

deadson said:


> What if you want to donate to both?


That's an option. It won't prevent you from doing that.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2014)

I've added a list to the bottom of the post and will try to keep that up to date with contributors.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 6, 2014)

donate to both. all you're doing is helping and you'll feel good.


----------



## cityofcaterpillar (Nov 6, 2014)

> You are allowed to donate to any charities you want.


there are some scams/terrible causes out there.
what if one were to donate to a charity that supported IS?

I plan on donating to naval veterans since my family is navy (not a chris joke) but maybe parameters should be set so people can't get credit for giving money to certain insane funds.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 6, 2014)

cityofcaterpillar said:


> there are some scams/terrible causes out there.
> what if one were to donate to a charity that supported IS?
> 
> I plan on donating to naval veterans since my family is navy (not a chris joke) but maybe parameters should be set so people can't get credit for giving money to certain insane funds.


Google and Wikipedia the charity.  Also see if it comes up on this: charitynavigator.org

Also I don't think Null will approve upgrades for people who donate to IS.


----------



## cityofcaterpillar (Nov 6, 2014)

Holdek said:


> Google and Wikipedia the charity.  Also see if it comes up on this: charitynavigator.org
> 
> Also I don't think Null will approve upgrades for people who donate to IS.


I'm sure. it was just an extreme example to make a point.


----------



## 4Macie (Nov 6, 2014)

Donated $10 (each) to both of these fine organizations, this is a great idea Null, thank you and good job.

Edit:
and for anyone worried about the anti-vaccinator founder, like null said, this organization appears to not really have an opinion on the matter. It's mainly a support for autism research and for people with autism.


----------



## Trickie (Nov 6, 2014)

I was planning to donate $20 to both charities, but the donate button only allowed me to do $10. Should I just do it a second time, or would that mess something up?

Also, I don't know if the Semper Fi trophy went through. It doesn't appear to be showing up at least.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Nov 6, 2014)

And there, donated.


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 6, 2014)

This is pretty cool  If anyone is interested in helping out locally in your community, animal shelters always need more supplies (even just a single bag of food will help), and if you want to help troops, there is usually a military family in every community making care packages for the holidays.


----------



## TheIncredibleLioness (Nov 6, 2014)

What about people outside the United States? If I wanted to donate to a Canadian charity, would that be acceptable as well? I would assume so, but I know a lot of people here are US-based and I want to double-check.


----------



## 4Macie (Nov 6, 2014)

TheIncredibleLioness said:


> What about people outside the United States? If I wanted to donate to a Canadian charity, would that be acceptable as well? I would assume so, but I know a lot of people here are US-based and I want to double-check.


I think Null would just need a receipt or something. He does say; "You are allowed to donate to any charities you want. Just send the receipt and what kit you want."


----------



## Ace_Reloaded (Nov 6, 2014)

This is really cool. I was going to pick one of my usual charities, but in honor of the person who brought me to this wacky forum I'm gonna go with ARI. Reading over their site they seem focused on researching ways to improve life for people with ASD rather than anti-vacc/"cure" stuff.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2014)

TheIncredibleLioness said:


> What about people outside the United States? If I wanted to donate to a Canadian charity, would that be acceptable as well? I would assume so, but I know a lot of people here are US-based and I want to double-check.


Yes, any charity.



KingofManga420 said:


> And there, donated.


KingofMana420 chose to donate $10 to each community manually -- probably for the tax refunds or something, but he's the first person to submit receipts. Thanks


----------



## KingofManga420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Null said:


> Yes, any charity.
> 
> 
> KingofMana420 chose to donate $10 to each community manually -- probably for the tax refunds or something, but he's the first person to submit receipts. Thanks


Actually I didn't really think about that. I forgot I could just give it to you. Oh well.


----------



## LordDarkrai (Nov 6, 2014)

Just donated for ARI.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2014)

LordDarkrai said:


> Just donated for ARI.


Added the following, thanks.



4Macie, $10, ARI
4Macie, $10, SFF
Trickie, $10, ARI
Trickie, $10, SFF
LordDarkrai, $10, ARI
Ace_Reloaded, $10, ARI


----------



## KingofManga420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Null do you think we could get a running total of each sum in the OP? I think it'll be cool to see how much it ends up.


----------



## 4Macie (Nov 6, 2014)

Null said:


> Yes, any charity.
> 
> 
> KingofMana420 chose to donate $10 to each community manually -- probably for the tax refunds or something, but he's the first person to submit receipts. Thanks


Might be a stupid question, but do you need the receipts from people that donated through the account upgrade? I'm assuming you get notified or something, but if you need the receipt still that's fine too.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2014)

4Macie said:


> Might be a stupid question, but do you need the receipts from people that donated through the account upgrade? I'm assuming you get notified or something, but if you need the receipt still that's fine too.


Not a stupid question because you can't see the upgrade yet. You're marked.


----------



## A-№1 (Nov 7, 2014)

I just donated to prostate cancer research, but damned if I can find the receipt.  And it's not quite time for the toy drive yet.  Maybe I could scan my card from the rescue mission.  Maybe a copy of my Form 8283.

Actually fuck it.  The important thing is helping, and I don't really give a damn about forum rewards.



Holdek said:


> Google and Wikipedia the charity.  Also see if it comes up on this: charitynavigator.org


☝ This.  They have a really good, and impartial, ratings system.  What's especially important is they say how much of a charity's budget goes to the actual cause, and how much goes to things like "administration" and "fundraising".


If Null is OK with it, I'd like to make some suggestions for other charity possibilities that might appeal more to people who don't just want to make a paypal payment.  Also for people who have more time to donate than money.  Hell, even if Null doesn't OK it, consider donating to some of these causes anyway.  Volunteers are always welcome:

Your local food bank.  Find it at http://www.feedingamerica.org/find-your-local-foodbank/  Seriously, I can't say enough how important these are.  They will take food, cash, time, pretty much anything you want to give.  We're heading into the holiday season which, though it is usually the time of greatest donation, is also the time of greatest need.  Some food banks also take things like clothing and school supplies (though we're a little past the back to school demand for school supplies, but they will be next year and pencils have a really long shelf life).

Your local rescue mission.  Find one at http://www.agrm.org  Chris might get sniffy about "soup hotels", but that's only because he's, well, he's Chris.  I know some other people might take issue with the religious aspect of some of these, but it's getting cold out there and a hot bowl of stew has no creed.  Nor does hunger; it takes all.  They will happily take _anything_ you have to donate.  If you want to volunteer, consider volunteering now, and not nearer the holidays when it becomes "fashionable".

Your local shelter.  Find one at http://www.homelessshelterdirectory.org It's kind of a directory of the above two things, but also lists things like transitional housing projects,  free health & dental clinics, free alcoholism therapy, and a lot of other things.  And not just for the homeless, but also battered women, families at risk, unemployed & underemployed, and on and on.  

Your local animal shelter / humane society / SPCA.  Sorry, I don't have a link to any national directory, so just google your city and "SPCA" or "humane society".  Be aware that these organizations, or at least the legitimate ones, are almost all *local*.  Be very wary of any national "charity" dedicated to "animal welfare"; most are just donation collection, money grubbing machines that use emotional commercials and stunts to get people to part with their cash.  Make sure to check out any with Charity Navigator above before donating anything.  Generally, if the animal charity doesn't have a physical address brick and mortar shelter you can drive to and drop off goods donations like pet food etc., you're better off donating to one that does.

Your local Free Geek  http://freegeek.org http://freegeekseattle.org http://freegeektoronto.org/  They're all over the place.  Just google "freegeek" and your city.  Believe it or not, someone out there really could use that old 500GB PATA hard drive you've got collecting dust on your shelf.  Poor people need cheap computers, and you can help build them.  Or help teach them to build them.  Or just help.  Show up and they'll find you something to do.

Your local Habitat for Humanity.  http://www.habitat.org/ Got some old building materials you don't need any more?  How about tools?  Gardening stuff?  They want em.  Can you swing a hammer?  Hell, can you push a broom?  Then they want _you_.  I understand they'll also accept new stuff.  And probably cash.

I could be here all night.  There are almost as many charities out there as there is need, and there is a hell of a lot of need.  I may be adding more to this post later.


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2014)

@Himawari, $10, ARI
@Himawari, $10, SFF
@PurpleSquirrel, $10, ARI
@Krookodile, $10, ARI
@cwcproquo, $10, ARI
@cwcproquo, $10, SFF


----------



## Null (Nov 8, 2014)

Strewth has contributed $40 ($20 to each), and Applecat is the first person to submit a receipt. She donated 8.50 euros ($10.50 USD) to AFRIPads, a charity that attempts to help African girls by providing inexpensive cloth hygiene items.


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 8, 2014)

hipstercat won't lower herself to donating with mainstream American money


----------



## Null (Nov 9, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> hipstercat won't lower herself to donating with mainstream American money


Nah, I think it's just that the charity was European.

Applecat also donated $10 to the Tree House Human Society, which specializes in rehabilitating injured strays.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 9, 2014)

I gave to one, when I get paid I'll be able to give to the other.


----------



## Null (Nov 9, 2014)

@Luna has helped me complete the reward package.







The barbell piercing is a neutral "Horrifying" rating, available on Chris' Discussion board to Kit A donators.
The USMC logo is a positive "Simper Fidelis" rating, available on Jace's boards to Kit B donators.
The magnanimous maulers of a certain religious figure are a negative "Deviant" rating, available on _all_ boards for _both_ Kits.

I've also gone ahead and corrected TJChurch's ratings.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Nov 10, 2014)

Null said:


> @Luna has helped me complete the reward package.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there any special reason they're available only on specific boards? I mean Semper Fi sure that needs context but Horrified seriously has uses forum wide.


----------



## Saney (Nov 10, 2014)

KingofManga420 said:


> Is there any special reason they're available only on specific boards? I mean Semper Fi sure that needs context but Horrified seriously has uses forum wide.


 
Yeah, I'm never gonna post in Discussion anyway.


----------



## EI 903 (Nov 10, 2014)

Saney said:


> Yeah, I'm never gonna post in Discussion anyway.



Come on in, the water is dirty and crapped.


----------



## Saney (Nov 10, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> Come on in, the water is dirty and crapped.


 
It's like Chris: Stagnant.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 10, 2014)

I just donated $10 each to ARI and SFF. Who needs tax deductions when you've got special CWCki forums privileges, amirite? 

EDIT: Also, what is the "Deviant" rating supposed to be used for, and what its icon supposed to be? It looks like a piece of pizza...or a peeled-off scab.


----------



## ForTheHoard (Nov 10, 2014)

Any way I can get some of that Semper Fi money?  The VA refuses to treat me


----------



## Durable Mike Malloy (Nov 10, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:


> EDIT: Also, what is the "Deviant" rating supposed to be used for, and what its icon supposed to be? It looks like a piece of pizza...or a peeled-off scab.


Those are truly evocative descriptions of TJChurch's dentition.


----------



## Null (Nov 10, 2014)

@Da Pickle Monsta, $10, ARI
@Da Pickle Monsta, $10, SFF
@Pikonic, $10, SFF
@Krookodile, $10, SFF
@Saney, $10, ARI
@Saney, $10, SFF
@Mourning Dove, $10, ARI
@Mourning Dove, $10, SFF
Thanks all


----------



## Himawari (Nov 11, 2014)

KingofManga420 said:


> Is there any special reason they're available only on specific boards? I mean Semper Fi sure that needs context but Horrified seriously has uses forum wide.


Agreed, can Horrified at least also be made available on the Lolcow boards?


----------



## John Furrman (Nov 12, 2014)

I gave you people all the money I had in the world. We need to cure autism.


----------



## Null (Nov 12, 2014)

@lolwut, $20, Wounded Warrior
@Meowthkip, $10, ARI
@autism420, $10, ARI




John Freeman said:


> I gave you people all the money I had in the world. We need to cure autism.


PMs exist for a reason, you fool. What if _they_ discover Agent 64?


----------



## Null (Nov 12, 2014)

@Zeorus, $20, Amnesty International

Also correcting an error: lolwut donated $20, not $10.


----------



## Null (Nov 12, 2014)

@Miraak, $15, St. Labre school for Native American children


----------



## Spergatron (Nov 14, 2014)

Are you going to do this again in the future? I want to donate but won't be able to spare the extra money 'til probably mid January


----------



## Null (Nov 14, 2014)

Spergatron said:


> Are you going to do this again in the future? I want to donate but won't be able to spare the extra money 'til probably mid January


Probably next year.

@cmcki, $10, ARI
@cmcki, $10, SFF


----------



## Null (Nov 21, 2014)

Bit late, but thanks to the following people:



@Pikonic, $10, ARI
@For The Internet, $10, ARI
@For The Internet, $10, SFF
@Golly, $10, ARI
@Golly, $10, SFF


----------



## Null (Nov 21, 2014)

@Hellblazer, $10, ARI
@Hellblazer, $10, SFF

@KatsuKitty, $75, ARI
@KatsuKitty, $75, SFF


----------



## Null (Nov 23, 2014)

@Ohoolihan, $10, ARI
@Glaive, $20, House Rabbit Society


----------



## AnchuentProphecy (Nov 23, 2014)

Just donated to the semper fi fund. PM me if their are any problems with the transaction.


----------



## Null (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks to @warongiygas and @ShavedSheep 

We're now in the last 2 weeks. I think everyone who wants to donate has, but just in case anyone else wants to get in or pick up the trophy, be aware I'm closing the automated options on December 12th.


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 4, 2014)

Alright, sorry I'm late to the party, I just donated to both. Happy Holidays!


----------



## 4-Cent Barbage (Dec 5, 2014)

Done for ARI, this is very swell of you to organize.


----------



## Conrix (Dec 7, 2014)

I donated for ARI, they seem to have the right idea of making a bright future for autistics rather than the anti-vac/cure/disease-shame rhetoric you'd expect from groups like Autism Speaks. Sadly, I've seen this rhetoric (possibly combined with direct or indirect autism-shaming from weens) claim some self-loathing autistic a while back, wherein he said he donated to Autism Speaks' effort to cure autism and had himself sterilized. I honestly feel good about funding a group that knows that autism doesn't have to be a bleak wasteland of isolation which needs to be nuked to spare others from misery. It's only that way because people let it become so, whether they're the autistic person in question or people around them.


----------



## Null (Dec 9, 2014)

Sorry for the backlog. Recording the following:

@Nirxsachit, ARI, $10
@DeadMansHand, ARI, $10
@DeadMansHand, SFF, $10
@Sailor Failure, ARI, $10
@AdmiralPingas, ARI, $10
@AdmiralPingas, SFF, $10
@NobleGreyHorse, ARI, $10
@ThatGuy, ARI, $10
@ThatGuy, SFF, $10
@Lbpsack, ARI, $10
@4-Cent Barbage, ARI, $10
@sikotik, ARI, $10
@warongiygas, ARi, $10

This brings us up to $845.50

Nirx and DeagMansHand should both have their package(s).


----------



## Protoman (Dec 10, 2014)

Donated to both.

Better than wasting money on the steam winter sale.


----------



## tehpope (Dec 11, 2014)

Did my part. Donated to the Autism Research Institute and my local Red Cross. Too lazy to find my debit card info for the Semper Fi Fund.


----------



## Null (Dec 11, 2014)

@Sailor Failure, ARI, $10
@chimpchan, SFF, $10
@Zvantastika, ARI, $10
@_blank_, ARI, $10
@_blank_, SFF, $10
@tehpope, ARI, $10
@tehpope, The Red Cross, $10

Also thanks for @ShavedSheep, @_blank_ , and @Dr. Meme for also contributing to the forum's bank account this week. I don't know if I show enough appreciation, but the forum is essentially paying for itself these days because of the generosity of its members. It's especially nice considering that I may have to upgrade the server again if we keep growing.


----------



## _blank_ (Dec 11, 2014)

Null said:


> Also thanks for @ShavedSheep, @_blank_ , and @Dr. Meme for also contributing to the forum's bank account this week. I don't know if I show enough appreciation, but the forum is essentially paying for itself these days because of the generosity of its members. It's especially nice considering that I may have to upgrade the server again if we keep growing.



No prob. Thanks for keeping this madhouse running for us lunatics.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 11, 2014)

Null said:


> @Sailor Failure, ARI, $10
> @chimpchan, SFF, $10
> @Zvantastika, ARI, $10
> @_blank_, ARI, $10
> ...


sall good


----------



## ShavedSheep (Dec 11, 2014)

Keeping a community alive is a much better investment than where my money usually goes.


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Dec 11, 2014)

oh god, I love you null


----------



## littlebiscuits (Dec 12, 2014)

I did it! Yay for waiting till the last minute!


----------



## Null (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry for not doing this sooner. I've been really busy the last week, but that's not really much of an excuse when dealing with people's money.

This is the final addition to the credit list. If you donated, or sent me a receipt, and you are *not* on the list and/or *cannot* use your rewards, please contact me immediately.

On the last day, the following contributions were made.

@Fulgalini, $10, ARI
@Fulgalini, $10, SFF
@Cyan, $10, SFF
@Pickle Inspector, $10, SFF
@Pickle Inspector, $10, ARI
@littlebiscuits, $10, ARI
@Joe Middleton, $10, ARI
@Morbid Boredom, $10, SFF
@Morbid Boredom, $10, ARI
@six.four.systems, $10, ARI
@MrsFrizzle, $10, SFF
@Woody Chan, $10, ARI
@Woody Chan, $10, SFF
@Sammy, $10, ARI
@Sammy, $10, SFF
The total of forum donations are $770 ($460 Autism Research Institute, $310 Semper Fi Fund).
The grand total of all donations, including receipts, is $1,065.50.

Receipts are below. Semper Fi Fund says that there is a seasonal event going on where donations are matched 1:1, so our $310 was matched as well.


----------



## EI 903 (Dec 20, 2014)

Great work, Kiwis!


----------



## Null (Dec 26, 2014)

Reminder that our charity event is over and the active account upgrade options support the website by paying for its systems.


----------

